# Serial PPP Windows XP SP3



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Got given a UK tivo last summer while out in Spain, never really played about with it much while there. Now I am in the UK again I want to start using it. I really would like to download guide info via my broadband connection due to *not having access to a landline*, cant afford to go the Turbonet/Cachecard option at the moment so my *only* option is to connect via serial PPP until such time as my finances allow.

I have read through various sites (Black Widow/OzTivo etc) and just seem to go round and round in circles.

I can get into the Tivo Diagnostic page via serial but everything else I try just doesnt seem to work at all.

Can anybody verify if a UK Tivo 2.5.5 needs modifying for serial PPP to work?
All the data I have found seems to have non-working links etc, anybody got info how to get this going?

Still having trouble trying to get this working.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

a good start is here http://black-widow000.150m.com/TiVo-PPP/index.htm

sorry just realized you have read that.

Have you looked at this http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1014379#post1014379


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Bump^^^


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

KaosUK - a UK TiVo does *not* need modifying to get PPP working. It's just a really, really difficult job. I managed in the early days, but it was so crippled I ended up just buying a Cachecard.

I'm afraid that I haven't got any specific advice for you - I used the BlackWidow guide and a lot of expletives.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Kaos,

I am answering this because your use of the bump seems to be a cry of help/desperation. If the two threads mentioned do not help you may be struggling. Although this doesn't answer your problem long term/in a neat way, you can still use your TiVo. Move the TiVo near a landline (friends, family etc. if there isn't one in your house) to get a full EPG to start off with. If there is a landline in your house somewhere then there are other ways of utilising this even if it is nowhere near the TiVo. These could be as complicated as DECT extenders or as simple as a very long phone lead that you plug in once a week. These may not all be elegant solutions but almost certainly much simpler than setting up a PPP connection daily/weekly. If it is an easy elegant solution you require then a network card is the way to go 'm afraid. Personally I bought a Terbonet (cheap Turbonet card copy) card from ebay for under £30.00 a few years ago and it has served me handsomely but I understand if a purchase is not on the cards (I am in the same boat myself in the short term). Hence the belt and braces suggestions.

Good luck,

Martin


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, TBH its often easier to move your to tivo a phone line and do the call once, leave it overnight - then move it back, and you are ok for 2 weeks.

One call gives you 2+ weeks of data generally, it isn't that important to let it dial every day.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Been through the black widow guide and every other guide I can find on the net. *I have managed to get a bash prompt now but still having no luck at all getting ppp over serial to work*.

A cachecard/turbonet or varient is out at the moment due to being unemployed and not having spare funds (however small) and even when they show up on ebay they are offered at silly money.

Begining to think I should have dumped this over the side of the ferry (as it's nothing but a boat anchor) when I came back from Spain with it.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Do you not have access at all to a land line even a friendly neighbour it is a freephone number the Tivo calls so a very long and cheap telephone extension would work just as Mikerr has indicated.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't think dumping is a good option - if it has a lifetime subscription then you can sell it and release some funds. if it doesn't have a lifetime subscription then there's not much point in you trying to get a ppp connection as you won't be able to get programme info anyway without spending some money.

Simon


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

I'd have thought the next thing if you've got a bash prompt, would be to try pinging things ... like the ip address of your computer, the ip address of your router. I think you have to stick to ip addresses on a tivo, as there isn't a dns system installed.

Try that and report back what you get.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

How do you ping from the tivo?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

ping 192.168.0.1

Usually does it.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

I know how the ping command works, what I meant is how can you ping from a tivo bash prompt?

I tried ping and it said the command isnt supported


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

thats odd I though it was part of the basic commands installed on Tivo.

perhaps it's not on the path. try typing:

/sbin/ping 192.168.0.1
or
/bin/ping 192.168.0.1

I can't access my tivo from here, so this is from memory, so forgive me if it's not quite correct.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Tried both your suggestions and neither of them work.

When I got this Tivo the hard drive was stuffed so the image I have was provided from somebody on this forum, no idea if things have been removed from it.


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

Ok ... well http://black-widow000.150m.com/TiVo-PPP/ppptivo.htm will tell you how to transfer files onto your tivo using just hyperterminal. Are you connecting to tivo's bash prompt by using a Serial connection (COM:1 etc) or a IP address?

If it's a ip address you should be able to use ftp to upload ping from http://xse.com/leres/tivo/downloads/ to somewhere in the /var directories (remember to untar it 1st). This is because Tivo has 2 file systems, / which is kept readonly, and /var which is read/write (for all the logs etc).

Then once you have uploaded it, "chmod +x /var/ping" to make the filesystem know it's a executable file. then you should be about to run it with /var/ping 192.168.0.1 (or what ever ...).


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Only connection I have between the PC and the Tivo is serial. Will try and get ping onto it though.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, ping installed and working but getting "Network is unreachable" when trying to ping my router etc.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like a gateway issue; from memory, your PC should be TiVo's gateway?


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

Just a quick thought. when you say it's connected via serial cable. Do you mean you've got PPP over Serial, and your then telnetting to the Tivo, or ... you've just connecting to the Tivo over the serial port? If so then I'm not supprised. There's no connection on the IP level at all.

You can't be using the serial port for both a serial terminal connection *and* a PPP connection.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

I know you cant use bash over serial and ppp over serial together, thats why I have created 2 rc.sysinit.author files, one for bash and one for PPP and have been swapping between them and yes I have made sure they are executeable. Bash works fine, PPP does nothing.

Am about to give up on this, been at this for over a week now and at the point of putting a hammer straight through it. No loss to me as it cost me nothing in the 1st place.


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

aha. Yes it's intensely frustrating when nothing works as it should. well 1st things 1st. when you boot tivo in ppp mode, just connect hyperterminal to the serial port in question, and see if you can see PPP type stuff being sent from it. If yes great, it's probably a authentication problem on the windows side, if not then you need to find whats wrong with the command thats starting it.

If your giving up - let us know, and I'll stop worring about it! Good Luck.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

I appreciate your help with this. Have already tried with hyperterminal and I get absolutely nothing showing in it or in the modem log in windows. I did modify mdmhayes.inf and I also deleted the associated pnf file and rebooted so the only other place I could think of there being a problem is actually on the Tivo end with the ppp side of things.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The blackwidow guide mentioned replacing the tivo pppd for versions 2.5.1 and above (UK tivos use 2.5.5), and provides a link to a download.

Have you done that step ?

[edit] the download link is dead.. so that may be the problem?


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

No never managed to find the file due to link being dead.

Dont suppose anybody would happen to have a copy they could PM to me.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Guess its a NO then......


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The internet archive has it: :up:

http://web.archive.org/web/20060617...00.150m.com/TiVo-PPP/download/custpppd.tar.gz


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Cheers, had hunted around but never gave that a thought.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Well checked and double checked everything, copied custpppd file to tivo drive and still no joy with this thing. Feel like am flogging a dead horse now.
No sign of connection to PC, nothing coming up in hyperterminal either.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

It would probably be easier to sell this basic Tivo with Lifetime Sub on Ebay for around £100 and then snap up one with Lifetime Sub and a Cachecard or Turbonet card and large hard drive for around £150 as and when one comes along.

It has been conclusively proven previously that the serial route will not work out as reliable for making daily calls (you might just get away with using it to install Endpad) so it seems pointless to keep on trying as far as I can see.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

I have ppp over serial working on 2 TiVo's for TiVoWeb. They go via linux not windows because windows would only handle one at a time ( though I did initally use windows ). I'm assembeling a private email with all the files I changed on the TiVo to make it work. It'll be ready after lunch ( mothers day excuse )


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks, hopefully be able to get somewhere at last.
I have enabled email in CP.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

You should now have mail - good luck


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Got your email, thanks. Will have a play later on.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Still no joy with this. 

Tried under windows 98 and windows XP. Win98 I see it go from monitoring to answering then hanging up every time, win XP nothing apparent happening but now if I look in modem log I get:

03-22-2009 23:57:08.244 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-22-2009 23:57:08.244 - Initializing modem.
03-22-2009 23:57:08.244 - Waiting for a call.
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00><00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00><00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Recv: <00><00><00><00><00><00><00>
03-22-2009 23:57:38.798 - Unknown Response

Previously it would have nothing at all after 'Waiting for a call', so it would appear there is some kind of communication between the Tivo and PC in this mode. Still get nothing at all in Hyperterminal though apart from when setup for bash over serial.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh well guess it may be time to scrap this thing and give up.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

OK just to check the TiVo end first look at the connection with hyperterm 
I connected my serial lead into com1 on an standard windows XP pc and using hyperterm to check what was comming in I got this repeated every minute ...

CLIENTCLIENT
~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }&#37;}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} }
} } }%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}
!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& %}4}'}"}
(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } }
}%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!}
}4}"}&} } } } }%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4e~~ }#&#192;!}!}!} }4}"}&} } } } }%}& %}4}'}"}(}"}4
e~

If you don't get that I suspect that either one of the changes hasn't gone in right or I've forgotten something - I'll check my Tivo again for changes

Regards Richard


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

As a thought - you could always ask Richard to make a backup image of his Tivo's setup and use that. At least you'll know you have got it correct on the Tivo end.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

Good thinking ruperte - It'll take a couple of days to assemble the bits and time but I'll make a CD anyway - you never know when it'll come in useful. ( I do have a backup but it's pre ppp changes )


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Have tried the tivo hooked up to both a Win 98 and XP pc and get absoulutely nothing at all in Hyperterminal with PPP setup. I have checked everything I did and it all seemed correct but will hook the drive back up and restore virgin image on it and start again. An image froma working system would be great but hopefully that wont be needed.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Been through it all again and can only assume that there is something amiss with the image I am using as getting exactly the same results as before.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

CD is almost ready - you have mail
Don't supose there's anything interesting ( or more interestingly missing ) in the log file my changes use ? or any errors in any other log ?


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

Email replied to. Not looked through any logs as of yet, will have a look later on and see if there is anything glaringly obvious.


----------



## KaosUK (Oct 24, 2008)

All sorted now. Managed to get serial ppp working though had to manually set ip instead of using DHCP. Thanks to anybody who helped, grateful thanks to Richard42, the CD you sent will come in very handy.


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

Thats great news. I'm glad it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Marathon (Oct 5, 2001)

KaosUK said:


> Well checked and double checked everything, copied custpppd file to tivo drive and still no joy with this thing. Feel like am flogging a dead horse now.
> No sign of connection to PC, nothing coming up in hyperterminal either.


I had lots of problems getting PPP going too. I think most of the trouble was actually associated with the XP side rather than the Linux (TiVo) side. One thing I found I needed to do was to remove the network connection and re-add it.


----------

